# Lots of free plans



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

All sorts of things.
Free Woodworking Plans


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice find. Here are 2 other ones I have bookmarked:

Free plans LINK 1

Free plans LINK 2


----------

